# UKBC 2012 Scottish Heat Running Order - featuring CFUK member Mike Haggerton



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?249-UKBC-2012-Scottish-Heat-Running-Order-featuring-CFUK-member-Mike-Haggerton


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All the best to Mike in this one!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck mike!!!!!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Best of luck Mike.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I know Todd as well - best of luck to him and Mike!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers chaps. I don't mind telling you, I'm fairly stressed about this







There are some pretty experienced folks in the competition. All I want to do is come out of it feeling I've done my best and not let myself down.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No criteria. Its an open competition.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Would have loved to go along to this event but alas work..... Good luck Mike.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it was reduced to £25 this year. Thinking of entering?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Good luck Mike.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

CoffeeGeek said:


> haven't got the nerve to stand in front of hundred's!


I've been in this sort of situation before and I'm just hoping the usual thing happens... When you're up there your rehearsing and concentration kick in and you don't notice the audience, or indeed anything but the task in hand. The audiences are not huge anyway.

The UK Amateur Barista Championships are still open for entrants! Considering Glenn from this forum is spearheading it, I think EVERYONE on here should enter that one!! It's the first year for it so there will be no preconceptions or politics... just prizes. Get stuck in


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can concur that even as a UKBC Judge you don't notice the audience, as the task at hand requires the full attention.

As a competitor you are so focused on the routine and serving the judges that many forget they are on stage, and only ripples of applause remind them they are performing in front of dozens of people.

Let's hope that at the UKBC Finals on April 29 at The London Coffee Festival we have an audience of hundreds!


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

can anyone come along to watch the Glasgow event?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> I've been in this sort of situation before and I'm just hoping the usual thing happens... When you're up there your rehearsing and concentration kick in and you don't notice the audience, or indeed anything but the task in hand. The audiences are not huge anyway.


Let's see if Mike can handle hecklers


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll reserve a seat in the front row for you. We can plug it in at the appropriate moment.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone come along to this?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck Mike!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The last time I had to 'perform' in front of hundreds of people, it was a best-man speech . Everything I had rehearsed eluded my adrenalin surged mind. I ended up winging it, dont remember a single thing about it....but apparently it went well & I got congratulated for a sterling performance afterwards.

I was, of course, very very drunk : - )


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Milesy said:


> Can anyone come along to this?


Yes. Spectators very welcome


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I was, of course, very very drunk : - )


ha! Maybe I should dress up as Roly Birkin this Friday!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some 'trendy' hipster Baristas already do, haha


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes they can. Free entry. Bring along a pocket full of coins for coffee and donations to Coffee Kids.

I won't be there on Friday but I hope to see as many people as possible at the London Coffee Festival where the Semifinals and Finals will be taking place.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Better late than never, but GOOD LUCK to Mike from me too !!!!







As has been alluded to, I think that once you are 'up there', the 'focus' will kick-in and you'll just 'do what ya gotta do', he he he. All the very best for today Mike !!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, results are in







I had a fantastic day and learned a lot during the process. I was very pleased that I managed to say everything I wanted to say, didn't forget my words at all, and did an ok job with my cappuccinos (could still have scored better). I struggled to fit everything in timewise, and the pressure of the event meant I over-ran by 37 secs, which was enough to put an end to my chances. I also didn't extract my espresso as well as I'd have liked, and my sig drink didn't come off as well as I'd have liked. Sensory judges are a tough crowd







So sadly I didn't do well enough to be classed as one of the best baristas there, or in the UK, and received some good feedback on the things I need to work on. All fair comments, I think, and will be very useful when I compete again in 2013







I'm probably going to write a more detailed blogpost about it in due course, as perhaps it may be helpful to others to know more about the process I've been through as a UKBC competitor. No prizes but no regrets, lots of learning, and met lots of fantastic coffee people on the way









https://twitter.com/#!/sharprc/status/180719243019563008/photo/1

https://twitter.com/#!/sharprc/status/180717511325650944/photo/1


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Great job Mike!

What beans/blend/SO did you use just out of interest?

Its all about the experience! You're a sure shoe-in for 2013.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Take my hat off Mike for having the balls to do it, you put your money where your mouth is & I think you will become a better barista for the experience .

Will you enter again in future?

A blog post is in order, ill send hammer-house-of-horror dragon to you if you dont!


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done Mike, sounds like a thoroughly enjoyable experience, glad you enjoyed it.....roll on next year


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers chaps. Blog coming soon but need a wee while to decompress first.


----------

